# Re Paneling Inside--anyone Been There?



## BlueSky

I am trying to get a handle on this possible mold issue in our OB. Anyone been through repaneling the walls of their OB? I am distraught about having to post this...the OB is only 2 1/2 years old!


----------



## Ghosty

I would think that the paneling would not be much - but the labor and shipping would be... i mean -- each piece its basically held up by 8 small nails ...

But not trying to scare you but Mold is dangerous and not always easy to spot.

In cases of heavy rain leakage or other water damage, you will normally know where the mold is coming from stains and grotesque colors that may appear on furnishings, walls and the carpet. Sometimes, however, mold can be hidden away behind walls, on top of the RV ceiling wood and other very out of the way locations.

One of the easiest ways to find it is that Mold smells... so follow the smell and remember that mold develops rapidly in wet or damp places. The musty odor usually gives away the precise location, though it might not always be clearly visible. It can grow inside dark areas, in cold or hot temperatures, the backside of a the Outback wall or wallpaper, and underneath carpets.

If you suspect the carpet is hosting the mold activity and yet see no signs of stains, check the plywood underneath. Usually after water damage, the plywood has to be replaced even if the carpet is salvageable.

The true danger is from Black Mold whose spores grow rapidly and then get sucked into your ventialtion (heating and A/C) and then recirulated throught the trailer and eventually into your lungs.

There are allot of chemicals available - check Home Depot and Lowes for mold killer and cleaner - if the problem is too bad though you will have to get a professional to get in there and replace parts ($$$)

Mold is not only unsightly but dangerous so make sure you wear protective gloves, googles and face mask when working with it and the chemicals...


----------



## BlueSky

Ghosty said:


> Not trying to scare you but Mold is dangerous and not always easy to spot.


I am already scared and readily prepared to replace panels or whatever it takes to make the OB safe. If it's a total loss, well I hope our insurance covers it (for some reason they said they would need to open a claim to let me know if it was covered). I have an appointment with the dealership to test the seals and inspect it for internal leaks. I'm not taking it out until I know it's totally safe. I have seen mold removal kits http://www.scottsliquidgold.com/mold-control-500/ but you know, I wouldn't have total piece of mind unless I knew the OB was completely free of mold. This sucks.


----------



## aplvlykat

I reworked the bathroom walls in my 2004. They came off very easy and I was able to reuse all the existing paneling. Now here's the but, but they were interior walls and were not glued only nailed with brads to 1x2 wood studs. The exterior walls, interior paneling maybe and I think is laminated to the alum studs and may not be easlily disassembled without destroying the paneling or the stenght of the wall itself. Call keystone and see if this is the case. I any case you are talking major work. Good luck, Kirk


----------



## aplvlykat

Sorry I didn't see your other posting before I replied to this one. If I understand right the mold is in the front behind the fiberglass front cap that has had delam problems. This is good for you if this is the case. The front comes off very easliy with a little work. I think it took me 2 hours to remove mine when I replaced it with alum. I will not go into great detail but if you remove the corner molding on the outside. Remove the nails they used to hold the fiberglass in place. Remove the molding on top which seals the rubber roof. The front cap will almost fall off and you will have acess to the front bunk wall to kill the mold. While you are at it replace the thin layer of fiberglass insulation with foam board and it will be better insulated. Hope this helps, Kirk


----------



## BlueSky

aplvlykat said:


> Sorry I didn't see your other posting before I replied to this one. If I understand right the mold is in the front behind the fiberglass front cap that has had delam problems. This is good for you if this is the case. The front comes off very easliy with a little work. I think it took me 2 hours to remove mine when I replaced it with alum. I will not go into great detail but if you remove the corner molding on the outside. Remove the nails they used to hold the fiberglass in place. Remove the molding on top which seals the rubber roof. The front cap will almost fall off and you will have acess to the front bunk wall to kill the mold. While you are at it replace the thin layer of fiberglass insulation with foam board and it will be better insulated. Hope this helps, Kirk


Thanks Kirk...good information. I *really really* hope this in an isolated problem.


----------



## BlueSky

Since I read Kirk's reply I am wondering how they are really going to get into all the nooks and crannies to make sure they got all the mold. I am picturing the OB stripped and it isn't pretty. I called my insurance company (about mold and coverage) and they can't tell me squat unless I start a claim. 
I can't imagine they would remove the exterior (fiberglass) of the OB all the way around even if they could get in to see what going on behind the bunk by removing the front piece....or will they?


----------



## aplvlykat

I am confused by your post. Only the front and lower back panels can be removed. The two sides outside fibreglass can not be removed or disassembled they are built as one unit glued and laminated togethere. If the sides have mold you are SOL they have to be replaced. As far as the removing the front cap, when removed it allows access to all the wood paneling on the inside bunks front exterior wall. The only insulation in the front is fiberglass batting, no foam board. Inspection wise it is less work and easier to remove the outside front then it would be to disassemble the interior bunk wall. kirk


----------



## BlueSky

aplvlykat said:


> I am confused by your post. Only the front and lower back panels can be removed. The two sides outside fibreglass can not be removed or disassembled they are built as one unit glued and laminated togethere. If the sides have mold you are SOL they have to be replaced. As far as the removing the front cap, when removed it allows access to all the wood paneling on the inside bunks front exterior wall. The only insulation in the front is fiberglass batting, no foam board. Inspection wise it is less work and easier to remove the outside front then it would be to disassemble the interior bunk wall. kirk


So basically, the only thing that can be removed externally is the end cap (and the back lower panel under the slider), correct? Everything else (sides of the OB) can not be removed externally and they would have to remove the internal walls to check for mold. Sorry this is so confusing.


----------



## aplvlykat

You just about got it. you are right about the two ends. The two sides are one unit interior paneling, studs, foam and fiberglass are all laminated togethere. They can not be disassembled without destroying something. The two sides would have to be replaced as one unit. Now there may be someway they could inject mold killer into the walls but That is another question. Kirk


----------



## Ghosty

Be advised your insurance company most probably wants you to file a claim so they can go ahead and DENY it so they can DEPRECIATE your trailer in case of catastrophic circumstances.... that's why they won't tell you over the phone if its covered or not....

In all the years of doing claims - I have rarely (virtually never) came across a mold claim that was covered under a RV policy. Most of the time its covered under a Homeowners policy (if at all) where the trailer was parked when it was flooded on the property having the insurance, etc etc...

The trick is this -- call your Insurance company and give them a fake name and tell them that you are wanting to switch insurance companies and that you want to know if MOLD is covered by them -- by law they have to disclose the policy parameters... I will bet you a dollar to a donut the answer is NO to mold...

I hope I am wrong though for your sake...

But be careful about filing a claim that you know is going to get denied -- it will only hurt you if you have to replace the trailer totally -- they will come back and say the trailer is worth less because it had significant mold damage...

,02c


----------



## BlueSky

Ghosty said:


> Be advised your insurance company most probably wants you to file a claim so they can go ahead and DENY it so they can DEPRECIATE your trailer in case of catastrophic circumstances.... that's why they won't tell you over the phone if its covered or not....
> 
> In all the years of doing claims - I have rarely (virtually never) came across a mold claim that was covered under a RV policy. Most of the time its covered under a Homeowners policy (if at all) where the trailer was parked when it was flooded on the property having the insurance, etc etc...
> 
> The trick is this -- call your Insurance company and give them a fake name and tell them that you are wanting to switch insurance companies and that you want to know if MOLD is covered by them -- by law they have to disclose the policy parameters... I will bet you a dollar to a donut the answer is NO to mold...
> 
> I hope I am wrong though for your sake...
> 
> But be careful about filing a claim that you know is going to get denied -- it will only hurt you if you have to replace the trailer totally -- they will come back and say the trailer is worth less because it had significant mold damage...
> 
> ,02c


So you suggest just leaving the RV insurance company out of it all together (in the event I get the "mold isn't covered" runaround)? Further we are basically screwed if we have a serious mold issue and the camper was never flooded (homeowners policy), right?


----------



## BlueSky

aplvlykat said:


> You just about got it. you are right about the two ends. The two sides are one unit interior paneling, studs, foam and fiberglass are all laminated togethere. They can not be disassembled without destroying something. The two sides would have to be replaced as one unit. Now there may be someway they could inject mold killer into the walls but That is another question. Kirk


I'm with ya now...


----------



## Wolfpackers

Ghosty said:


> Be advised your insurance company most probably wants you to file a claim so they can go ahead and DENY it so they can DEPRECIATE your trailer in case of catastrophic circumstances.... that's why they won't tell you over the phone if its covered or not....
> 
> In all the years of doing claims - I have rarely (virtually never) came across a mold claim that was covered under a RV policy. Most of the time its covered under a Homeowners policy (if at all) where the trailer was parked when it was flooded on the property having the insurance, etc etc...
> 
> The trick is this -- call your Insurance company and give them a fake name and tell them that you are wanting to switch insurance companies and that you want to know if MOLD is covered by them -- by law they have to disclose the policy parameters... I will bet you a dollar to a donut the answer is NO to mold...
> 
> I hope I am wrong though for your sake...
> 
> But be careful about filing a claim that you know is going to get denied -- it will only hurt you if you have to replace the trailer totally -- they will come back and say the trailer is worth less because it had significant mold damage...
> 
> ,02c


And, I repeat AND, they WILL raise your premiums just because you filed a claim. It may already happen because you have inquired about filing a claim. The reason I say this is because I called about getting a windshield replaced, but didn't. Found out later that was the reason my premiums increased. I now have a new insurance company.


----------



## BlueSky

Wolfpackers said:


> And, I repeat AND, they WILL raise your premiums just because you filed a claim. It may already happen because you have inquired about filing a claim.


Hope not (we have Progressive). I was kind of surprised at the level of secrecy with details of my coverage. I'm leaving them out of this whole thing until I know for sure they do/do not cover mold (again...if it even is mold and is widespread). I'll call and use the fake name as another member suggested to get some solid info.


----------



## BlueSky

Called Progressive (getting info on a "new policy") and they told me that water damage (from internal or external sources) is covered therfor the mold issue resulting from that damage would be covered as well. 
I'm taking that with a grain of salt and still going to keep them out of it unless I *have* to call on them. 
Thanks for the suggestion to call incognito.


----------

